# Lake Houston Dam



## Kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Took a trip up behind the Lake Houston dam last Thursday the 21st and they were releasing water, shad were plentiful but we mostly caught a pile of undersized blue cats. We fished about four hours in the morning and only came home with 14 keepers, one of them weighed seven pounds and the rest were like 14 & 15 inchers.:texasflag


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

You just never know about fishing behind dams...it can be the best day of your fishing career, or just a good day, but you know what they say about even a bad day on the water, glad ya got some keepers.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good outing... nice keepers!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Those are the best eating! Get the grease hot. I love the 12 inchers that can be fried whole. We call them Wholies.


----------



## Jeffy (Jul 7, 2009)

Some good eating


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

eat'em right off the cobb!!!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

There is a ton of bait all over the river right now. I wonder why they were releasing water. I was curious why the lake went down over a foot from last week. Nice catch.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Anybody been fishing below the dam lately? Are they releasing any water? Looking to go catfishing tonite or in the morning!


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

when the water is being released is a killer time for big cats! Remember the scene on JAWS when the shark was coming to the stern of the boat with his jaws open and closing, just before the guy threw the diving tank in his mouth.......that happened to me one afternoon recently....... had a huge cat take a big whole shad, drifted in the rip......she surfaced about 20' away and I just about S&*T!!!!!! As I was reeling her up to my boat her huge head was above the water and her mouth was opening and closing like the jaws scene I referred to! Just as I got her to the side and was reaching for my net (which was way too small), the hook came loose. She just sat there looking at me, then slowly sank into the abyss. Took me a couple of cool ones to get my nerves back to normal.
An additional note:....be real careful, as you guys know that fish there, the water can be a bit treacherous at times.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Walk to the trough if no one is around.. They let us last time. Nice cats in there too. Just like the old days. Aslo fish the right bank just off the aprin for whites!


----------



## da.wells (Jul 27, 2009)

My first trip ever down there was a really good one. But has gotten worse each trip back. Last time I was there I caught 6 fish in 12 hrs, and they were all caught in the last hour. But I only fish for bigger ones


----------

